

QRCode Geocaching Scavanger Hunt - srizzling

I was thinking about creating a QR code adventure game!. The QR codes will be placed around a certain location and you tag that location. You use your phone to find these using a radar&#x2F;compass. Once you scan the QR code you have to answer the question, and get it right to be awarded points. Was seeing how viable this idea was for something like a school or a zoo to teach kids about the enviornment and what not.<p>I also looking to implement it in a way that you can have different games. Such as Capture the Flag.
======
mahadazad
Actually the problem with QR codes is that they are too ugly and not
attractive. I have made a script to rectify this issue:
[http://codecanyon.net/item/advanced-custom-qr-code-
generator...](http://codecanyon.net/item/advanced-custom-qr-code-
generator/5979898) but this script does not have GeoLocation feature yet.
Anyways have a look I hope you will find it great.

